# Csra bowfishing tournament



## 67chevyjr (Apr 12, 2011)

CSRA BOWFISHING TOURNAMENT

FRIDAY, APRIL 15, 2011

CHEROKEE BOAT RAMP

7:30 p.m. Registration & Short Meeting
8:00 p.m. Blast off
2:00 p.m. Weigh in

Trailering IS allowed

Format: Big Ten / Numbers

Entry Fee is $60 per boat

Number of Shooters: 2-3 man teams

Shad DO NOT count

I will take ANY of the catfish that are shot. We do not want them to be wasted.

I look foward to seeing everyone there!!!

Any questions or concerns, please call Evan Watson @ 706.339.9915


----------



## Michael (Apr 12, 2011)

Will this shoot be moved to Saturday if it rains Friday?


----------



## bowfish hunter (Apr 12, 2011)

wheres this event located?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Apr 12, 2011)

Its suppose to rain on Sat not fri as of right now. This is clarks hill aka lake thurmond cherokee boat ramp.


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 13, 2011)

what is the payout?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Apr 13, 2011)

Its all going to depend on the amount of boas that show up. We had 13 boats last month


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 13, 2011)

i ment does all the money get paid back out and are the pots divided equally?


----------



## 67chevyjr (Apr 13, 2011)

Not exactly sure how the pots will be divided but it should be pretty good payout as long as the boats show up


----------



## JpEater (Apr 14, 2011)

There aint no fish out right now at Clarks Hill!  

The big ten weight was 208lbs.


----------



## Michael (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang Trey, now there won't be any fish left to shoot tomorrow night


----------



## howie_r (Apr 15, 2011)

What is trailering I keep trying to look it up but have not been able to find anything on it?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 15, 2011)

means you do not have to lauch at a specified ramp.... you can TRAILER you boat where ever you would like to put in at.... kina helps some of the smaller or no quite as fast boats that want to travel a good ways


----------



## JpEater (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we had five boats show up to brave the 20-30mph winds and the possible thunder storms. 
Numbers was won by myself and my teamate with 18 fish. Other teams had 13 fish, 11 fish, 9 fish, and four fish. 

Big ten was won by myself and my teamate with 153.1lbs
Next big ten was 151.6lbs
third big ten was about 104lbs. 

It was rough. There is no doubt that we couldn't have done this tournament without the trailering. It was just too dangerous on the big water. Thanks to all that came and braved the weather. Hope to do it again soon!


----------



## Michael (Apr 17, 2011)

And what was your team mate's name


----------



## JpEater (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael said:


> And what was your team mate's name



I think you know her name was Jordan. 

Oh yeah I forgot to add...... All those other shooters got beat by a team with a girl! I couldn't have done it without her. She killed our biggest fish.


----------

